# Netflix changes pricing structure



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Netflix officially separates DVD, streaming pricing; $15.98 and up for both

DVD only or streaming only unlimited plans are available for $7.99 each per month, or $15.98 together. Existing members can float on their current plans until September 1st but new members will see these rates effective immediately. According to a post on the official blog, the change replaces the DVD plan's existence as a $2 surcharge over streaming and from now on it will no longer unlimited discs and streaming as a single package. Two discs at a time will cost $11.99 by themselves now, but there's no mention of higher plans just yet.

*Full story*


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I may go to the streaming only plan. We have a lot of Redboxes nearby including one in the grocery store where we shop often. I just checked out their online reservation system for the first time, and it's pretty cool. The negative is that they don't have nearly the catalog Netflix does.

Currently I have the 1 Blu-ray out at a time plan, so this would save me about $10 per month.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is a copy of an e-mail they sent out to me yesterday

Dear Richard,

We are separating unlimited DVDs by mail and unlimited streaming into two separate plans to better reflect the costs of each. Now our members have a choice: a streaming only plan, a DVD only plan, or both.

Your current $14.99 a month membership for unlimited streaming and unlimited DVDs will be split into 2 distinct plans:

Plan 1: Unlimited Streaming (no DVDs) for $7.99 a month
Plan 2: Unlimited DVDs, 2 out at-a-time (no streaming) for $11.99 a month

Your price for getting both of these plans will be $19.98 a month ($7.99 + $11.99). You don't need to do anything to continue your memberships for both unlimited streaming and unlimited DVDs.

These prices will start for charges on or after September 1, 2011.

You can easily change or cancel your unlimited streaming plan, unlimited DVD plan, or both, by going to the Plan Change page in Your Account.

We realize you have many choices for home entertainment, and we thank you for your business. As always, if you have questions, please feel free to call us at 1-888-357-1516.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Harpoon, I got the same email. 

The more I think about streaming only, the more I want to do it. And that is exactly what they want us to do.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I was thinking about going to streaming only but I have to keep at least a 1 disc out plan available to me. I like renting Blu-Rays in a lot of cases. I may drop it eventually though because that 30 day wait on some titles is getting rediculous. I end up renting them on Apple TV long before I get them from Netflix.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Harpoon, I got the same email.
> 
> The more I think about streaming only, the more I want to do it. And that is exactly what they want us to do.


No matter how you look at it, it's still a great deal


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I was thinking about going to streaming only but I have to keep at least a 1 disc out plan available to me. I like renting Blu-Rays in a lot of cases. I may drop it eventually though because that 30 day wait on some titles is getting rediculous. I end up renting them on Apple TV long before I get them from Netflix.


Hey Chris, how much more is the Blu-Ray plan? Over the DVD plan?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Hey Chris, how much more is the Blu-Ray plan? Over the DVD plan?


Harpoon,

Here is a portion of the email I received:

*************************

"Your current $11.99 a month membership for unlimited streaming and unlimited DVDs (including Blu-ray access) will be split into 2 distinct plans:

Plan 1: Unlimited Streaming (no DVDs) for $7.99 a month
Plan 2: Unlimited DVDs (including Blu-ray), 1 out at-a-time (no streaming)
for $9.99 a month

Your price for getting both of these plans will be $17.98 a month ($7.99 + $9.99). You don't need to do anything to continue your memberships for both unlimited streaming and unlimited DVDs."

*************************

It looks like my increase will be about $6.

I'm currently paying exactly $2 extra per month for Blu-ray. I'm not sure from the email if I would pay $15.98 in September if I canceled Blu-ray.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Harpoon,
> 
> Here is a portion of the email I received:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, it's still a way better deal then what video stores were offering even 20 years ago.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Thanks for the info, it's still a way better deal then what video stores were offering even 20 years ago.


Agreed.

We don't watch even one disc per week here, however. So for us, we can knock off the extra $9.99 from their bill and rent from Redbox when we want to watch one. For the movies we really like, we buy them.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> We don't watch even one disc per week here, however. So for us, we can knock off the extra $9.99 from their bill and rent from Redbox when we want to watch one. For the movies we really like, we buy them.


I also buy new releases and TV shows, but I buy them from Amazon VOD. It just makes it easier for me then having all that extra clutter and with me being disabled it makes it harder fumbling around with a huge collection of DVD'S


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HarpoonIPA said:


> I also buy new releases and TV shows, but I buy them from Amazon VOD. It just makes it easier for me then having all that extra clutter and with me being disabled it makes it harder fumbling around with a huge collection of DVD'S


Thanks for the tip. The next time we want to buy a movie, I'll check out A-VOD!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I started with streaming only and have been very pleased. it took a slight change in mindset to get away from physical discs, but the experience has been liberating, and I like the immediacy of instant streaming.

That my $7.99/m plan is not increasing is a bonus. It's the best deal going.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> I started with streaming only and have been very pleased. it took a slight change in mindset to get away from physical discs, but the experience has been liberating, and I like the immediacy of instant streaming.
> 
> That my $7.99/m plan is not increasing is a bonus. It's the best deal going.


I agree. I have been streaming a lot lately. My only problem is my darn taste buds for HD. I have large TV's and a projection system and standard def content doesn't cut it. I must admit though, online HD content is getting better every day.

Life was so much simpler with my 27" analog SD TV.


----------

